
How to Grow Your Leads Faster for SaaS Founders (4-Part Course) - kennyfrc
http://www.growthhackerkit.com/courses/lead-acquisition-toolkit-for-saas
======
kennyfrc
hello! hope you folks find it helpful -- there's a pdf/epub as well in the
course that you can download. growth hacker kit has been previously featured
in product hunt ([https://www.producthunt.com/tech/growth-hacker-
kit](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/growth-hacker-kit))

